# Need Help With Dosing for seachem flourish excel!



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

the dosage for excel is exaclty as on the bottle unless you are trying to dose to kill some algae, then you only overdose a little


----------



## DevonG (May 2, 2011)

Well, For what i had i figured that dosage was probably a little much


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Speaking of which is it odd I can put i 2 full capfuls or even 3 in a 20G and it doenst hurt anything? lol. But yeah just dose half of what bottle says if you are nervous about using it for the first time. Slowly increase till you hit the full dose. But really excel is very safe so long as the directions are followed.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Although the normal warning apply. Gluteraldehyde is extraordinarily nasty stuff - just ask a lab tech - so make sure you don't ever inhale it, get it in your eyes, or leave any in contact with your skin. Mind you, Excel is only approximately 2% concentration of the stuff, so it's really quite safe. It's of a similar toxicity to bleach.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

...although don't be afraid to use the full dosage. Not a chance that will harm anything. I've even used double dosage with shrimp and no ill effects.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You can regularly dose the recommended amount with discus, with no ill effects.
I have done so for quite some time. But try half if you wish, or just dose every second or third day until the plant treating results satisfy you.


----------



## DevonG (May 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the replies  i went ahead and dosed the recommended amount.. ugh still gotta figure what i have to dose to get stuff growing good though lol.


----------

